# Scratch build this factory



## lhodapp (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello,

The attached photo shows a factory that I would like to build for my layout as a low relief background building. The building is made of brick with arched windows. Several approaches I am considering include brick styrene, kit bashing an existing factory, or using the DPM modular structures. 

What approach would some of you take to doing this?

Thanks,
Leo


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Talk about a grainy old pic! I would do it in paper on card or foam cored card. Don't know if you are aware of this site but you get just about any feature from it and it's free up to quite a large limit: http://www.cgtextures.com Good Luck.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I think you would find DPM or Walthers modulars to be perfect for the job.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Agree with CTValley, DPM is a good start. They have a good selection of wall modules.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Cycleops said:


> Talk about a grainy old pic! I would do it in paper on card or foam cored card. Don't know if you are aware of this site but you get just about any feature from it and it's free up to quite a large limit: http://www.cgtextures.com Good Luck.



That is a great resource, Cycleops. Wonder how we can keep it
available?

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, it's a very useful site, particularly for doing background flats. It's been around for a long time so I don't think it's going anywhere.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Be nice if the OP could come back with some comments. Maybe he's given up on it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree -- that's kind of frustrating.

Apparently, he hasn't even visited the forum since May 16.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Cycleops, that is a pretty cool website.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah, great isn't it. I'm just doing some backgrounds for an industrial layout using stuff from there. I'll post some pics when finished.


----------



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Yeah, great isn't it. I'm just doing some backgrounds for an industrial layout using stuff from there. I'll post some pics when finished.


How did the images turnout? You just select whatever scale you want? It wasn't obvious from the website. Then print them on an inkjet? Any photo software needed? I need to get a backdrop going in n scale.

Thxs


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The CG site offers three different sizes I think so its a question of printing some out and see what works and looks right in the particular situation for your layout but you can get good results.

Just print it straight to your inkjet or whatever. You don't need any editing software.


----------



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

This could work. Was able to get a couple prints on paper. Didn't spend a lot of time on this but the images didn't stitch together like I hoped. Still servicable!


----------

